

How LikeALittle (YCW11), Reddit, Hearsay Social and others got their first users - sriramk
http://www.forbes.com/sites/sriramkrishnan/2012/10/24/unconventional-ways-startups-tackle-the-cold-start-problem/

======
sriramk
This was great fun to research. Thanks to PStamatiou, Prasanna and the others.

